# Bath teas



## SoapyScrubs (Sep 28, 2008)

Bath teas, anyone use/ sell them? I am just wondering because I was curious about them. I tried making one and it didn't seem to be very fragrant  once I oput it in the bath all smell dissapeard. So I was wondering if anyone has a basic recipe I can have. That at least makes the bath smell like the tea a little bit.( Maybe I didn't use engouh eo? I used 32 drops for the whole test. (4 oz. )Thanks in advance


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 28, 2008)

What did you put in your tea bags?

I would use herbs, actual tea & then either baking soda or salt w/ the fragrance added to th soda or salt. You could also add milks or oats, etc.


----------



## Black soap n candle lady (Sep 30, 2008)

I have taken real bags of green tea and thrown them into a hot bath with me. This isn't anything fancy. I thought of making something with green jasmine tea, powdered buttermilk and chocolate. Maybe even add some scented epson salt to the concoction. Just something fun for me.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 30, 2008)

> and chocolate


I had the brilliant idea to add powdered chocolate to dry milk for a chocolate milk bath.... bad idea! You are left floating in a clumpy muck. The stuff sticks to your skin & to the walls of your tub. I don't know what you plan to use for chocolate, but I would not suggest powdered chocolate  :? . (Hey, I will try anything once, I mean twice  :wink: )


----------



## boopie (Oct 1, 2008)

I've made bath bags, using different herbs with epsom salts and/or oatmeal powder.

But, the one that my testers absolutely loved was my Oatmeal, Milk & Honey.  I used powder goat milk, powder honey, whole oatmeal, oatmeal powder, and OMH fo...  it smelled wonderful!!!


----------



## mandolyn (Oct 2, 2008)

boopie said:
			
		

> I've made bath bags, using different herbs with epsom salts and/or oatmeal powder.
> 
> But, the one that my testers absolutely loved was my Oatmeal, Milk & Honey.  I used powder goat milk, powder honey, whole oatmeal, oatmeal powder, and OMH fo...  it smelled wonderful!!!



I made milk baths, but they don't sell. Everyone takes showers!! Milk baths are the quickest way to moisturize my skin. I just can't convince anyone else to even try them.

I use powdered buttermilk, colloidal oatmeal & powdered honey scented with OM&H FO. I also do a Vegan version - coconut milk powder, colloidal oatmeal & OMH FO. 
'
Every once in a while I get dry enough that even my handmade soaps, oils, creams & lotions don't give me any relief from the dry itchies. That's when I head for the milk bath. Works every time!!


----------



## SoapyScrubs (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry I haven't replied fast, 

                                      I love milk baths once in a while so I decided to try a bath tea. I used sweet orange EO, thyme, lavender whole & ground,a tiny amount of bath salts. I put 4 oz into the tub and nothing I was sniffing and sniffing and I oucldn't smell the faintest hint of the herbs orr the eo.


----------



## tincanac (Feb 15, 2009)

I had the brilliant idea to "fluff" up the tea with a Bicarb/Citric Acid filler.  I loaded it though with Green Tea and Jasmine tea.  Tested it - no scent whatsoever - I thought it was because Bicarb was a deododouriser.  I made a new batch with Epsom salts and Green tea fragrance with green tea - turned out much better!


----------



## yaababy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi, i make bath teas and i crash green tea leaves and lavender buds when i use them, although i dont think the smell from dried botanics could ever be strong enough on its own without EO's and FO's.


----------



## starduster (Feb 15, 2009)

*Baths dead?*



> I made milk baths, but they don't sell. Everyone takes showers!! Milk baths are the quickest way to moisturize my skin. I just can't convince anyone else to even try them.


Does that mean I am alone in my 'BATHE'? Yes it seems so  :? 

*Bring back the Baths.*


----------



## gemini (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you think the smell and effects would  be improved if you first put the bath tea or bath tea bag in boiling water and then pour it in your tub.  I would think you would get stronger results from the very hot water.  The tub temp is not hot enough really to steep the herbs etc.  Anyway that is my reasoning on that.  I have read instruction to do it this way.


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 26, 2009)

gemini said:
			
		

> Do you think the smell and effects would  be improved if you first put the bath tea or bath tea bag in boiling water and then pour it in your tub.  I would think you would get stronger results from the very hot water.  The tub temp is not hot enough really to steep the herbs etc.  Anyway that is my reasoning on that.  I have read instruction to do it this way.



Absolutely - I was just about to post this very idea.  I make a lovers' bath tea, and I do exactly what you said above.  I boil water, throw the bag in, remove from heat, and steep about 10 minutes while I fill up the tub.  Then pour the "tea," bag and all, into the tub.  It's WAY more fragrant that way (it wasn't fragrant at all when I just threw the bath bag into the warm bath water).


----------



## rszuba (Feb 26, 2009)

hey the milk bath bag-- for softening the skin- could you use in the shower by rubbing on your body?


----------



## IanT (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: Baths dead?*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> > I made milk baths, but they don't sell. Everyone takes showers!! Milk baths are the quickest way to moisturize my skin. I just can't convince anyone else to even try them.
> 
> 
> Does that mean I am alone in my 'BATHE'? Yes it seems so  :?
> ...




I m with ya!... the #1 reason my water bill is so high!



> gemini wrote:
> Do you think the smell and effects would be improved if you first put the bath tea or bath tea bag in boiling water and then pour it in your tub. I would think you would get stronger results from the very hot water. The tub temp is not hot enough really to steep the herbs etc. Anyway that is my reasoning on that. I have read instruction to do it this way.
> 
> 
> Absolutely - I was just about to post this very idea. I make a lovers' bath tea, and I do exactly what you said above. I boil water, throw the bag in, remove from heat, and steep about 10 minutes while I fill up the tub. Then pour the "tea," bag and all, into the tub. It's WAY more fragrant that way (it wasn't fragrant at all when I just threw the bath bag into the warm bath water).



excellent idea... going to try this one tonight maybe! never made a bath tea before!! ... 

omg though... jasmine green tea is the nicest smell in the whole world


----------



## rszuba (Mar 3, 2009)

i have to say it's nice to see a man excited about taking a bath. my husband has been into dead sea salt and epsom lately for his back. once i talked him into it(especially with some eo's added), now i can't get him out. i told him i can't support this habit, it's too expensive.

go scIANce guy. bath tea away.


----------



## starduster (Mar 3, 2009)

*To bath is to live*



			
				rszuba said:
			
		

> i have to say it's nice to see a man excited about taking a bath. my husband has been into dead sea salt and epsom lately for his back. once i talked him into it(especially with some eo's added), now i can't get him out. i told him i can't support this habit, it's too expensive.
> 
> go scIANce guy. bath tea away.


 8) 
I love that comment.
I live to bath. I think there is a bath gene in my family. It goes way back many generations in our lot .Hot drawn out soakings. I do some great thinkng there and it is my main focus room.
I must finish it soon.I have diaphinus curtains to hang all arround that are in seperate drops to float etherily with the breeze to go up.The ceiling to paint with gold and pink stars etc
*http://www.stardustsoaps.com/order-of-the-bath/*
Still dreaming


----------



## rszuba (Mar 3, 2009)

starduster, how magical, i looked at you special place--- i want one. it's gorgeous


----------



## starduster (Mar 3, 2009)

*It is great*



			
				rszuba said:
			
		

> starduster, how magical, i looked at you special place--- i want one. it's gorgeous


I actually require water therapy.But that wasn't the inspiration.
Ways back my younger sister shouted us to a luxurious Rain Forest Cabin that had the spas bang smack in the middle of the main room were you got the best veiws and could watch vidoes plus it had a pot belly stove there. I just fell in love with the whole idea.
Now no kids, all grown up, and I can do those things.
It really is fun.
Mary


----------

